# Какой используете GUI для работы с Portage?

## _Sir_

Гуев много, а времени все их глядеть (тем более выкачивая и ставя каждый) нет  :Smile: 

Посему родился вопрос, кроме коммандлайна кто-нить что-нить использует?

Я пока работал с porthole из-за того, что на ноуте XFce4 ну и под KDE он нормально работает

----------

## YD

А ты не подумал, что кто-то не юзает GUI? (: Как например я. Иногда юзаю  esearch и www.gentoo-portage.com

----------

## ManJak

Ответил:

Somthing else...

Ибо:

как манагера юзаю:

emerge

Для инфы:

qpkg

Знаю, что деприкатед, но привыкнуть к equery не смог, пока  :Very Happy: 

Очень жалею (что угробили того)

А ГУЙ нафиг, не потому, что фанат консоли, а просто, зачем?

Не набрать 2 строчки?

ЗЫ

так скоро к iptables начнут морду искать  :Laughing: 

----------

## v12aml

Никаких ГУЙёв не юзаю... только emerge + esearch ответил Somthing else...

----------

## serg_sk

 *v12aml wrote:*   

> Никаких ГУЙёв не юзаю... только emerge + esearch ответил Somthing else...

 

Точно. Никаких гуев! С меня KGentooConf хватило.  :Twisted Evil:  И вообще что-то я гуёвые настраивалки переносить не могу. Сегодня к другу комп ходил настраиваить... о Боги... эта винда... ужас просто. Как мне хотелось переключиться на другую консоль и набрать man windows  :Smile: 

----------

## Nelud

Полностью солидарен с предыдущими ораторами! Только для инфы я использую eix, т.к. emerge -S у меня занимает несколько десятков (!) минут, а eix -S - доли секунды.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

ИМХО в опросе не хватает варианта «Не использую GUI»...

----------

## kon

Никакое гуи не использую.

А зачем?

----------

## Plastikman14

А я-то вообще никогда не слышал про такие вещи. Только благодаря этому посту узнал. Поставил себе porthole. Интересная штучка, но емерджем всё-таки поудобнее.

----------

## _Sir_

Ребяты, не ругатесь, сам не фанат гуев. В данном случае имено Гуи интересовало -- есть что либо достойное реального использования или нет. Сам в 95% использую gentoolkit + emerge

Для чего юзаю Porthole? Чтобы просмотреть пакеты в группе и инфо о них. Когда emerge -s выдает слишком много информации, гуй удобней. Можно быстро перейти от листа зависимостей к просмотру конкретного ебилда, а также проанализировать, какую версию софта использовать. Для повседневных задач обновления и пересборки гуй не использую.

PS Как-нить можно исправить техт poll? Досадная опечатка в Something else...  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

Кыстати! Раз существует _множество_ дополнительных коммандлайн-утилит, значит сервисный инструментарий портежей несистематизирован и непродуман, возможно потому, что этим вопросом в девелопменте никто не занимается.

Конечно, как девелоперы, так и опытные пользователи прекрасно знают ключи и команды и нижний уровень системы портежей. Да и число пакетов пока не велико. А что дальше? пока в портежах всего 8000 пакетов (с офиц. сайта Дженту). Часть утилит, как например etcat битая, хотя раньше она меня устраивала, сейчас использую только с ключом -v

Для быстрой справки по флагам USE годится только grep (если знаешь, где в этот раз находится файл

use.description  :Smile:  )

Часть утилит ползут на питоне, часть перловых (как например идиотский ufed -- не используйте его для иных целей, кроме как посмотреть, локальный  или глобальный флаг и что он означает)

Я не против того, чтобы были отдельные и разные утилиты, но сильная сторона Дженту -- это продуманость. А вот в утилях работы с портеджами -- на мой взгляд, настоящая бордель   :Smile: 

----------

## f0rk

Проголосовал за smth else.

Юзаю консоль, ибо ничего лучше пока не придумали

----------

## devil_ua

Console only!

Я и mc непользуюсь, потому как zsh + sed + awk + cat + tail + ... = все что нужно  :Wink: 

Да и на удаленных серверах гуйней несильно то попользуешься  :Wink: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *devil_ua wrote:*   

> Я и mc непользуюсь, потому как zsh + sed + awk + cat + tail + ... = все что нужно 

 mc в юникс -- вообще ошибка истории, хотя, честно говоря, видел и его виртуозов  :Smile: 

----------

## lefsha

mc - конечно отстой, но в этом целиком вина автора.

был бы он продуман хотя бы до уровня far, а можно и дальше

цены бы ему не было.

А возможность набирать команды в консоли там тоже есть,

хоть и не очень удобно.

Так что весь portage у меня используется через

меню в mc.

В итоге не нужны никакие GUI, да и набирать

команды как и их помнить нет необходимости.

В этом самый главный недостаток command line.

Если не делал нечто довольно давно, то легко

забыть команду и ее параметры.

Плюс GUI как раз в том, что человек обладает

ассоциативным мышлением, а не компьютерным.

Как пример - мы часто не знаем адрес друга,

но зато точно знаем как к нему добраться.

В этом и помогает GUI.

Человеку легче запомнить на какую кнопку

нужно тыкнуть нежели конкретный набор

команд для исполнения сего действия.

----------

## YD

Ну команды дело понятное, а вот если бы конфиги были бы через GUI, то очень большое количесво вопросов в разделе Installing наверно бы отпало. Ведь самое главное, можно контролировать правильность ввода.

----------

## _Sir_

 *YD wrote:*   

> ...вот если бы конфиги были бы через GUI, то очень большое количесво вопросов в разделе Installing наверно бы отпало.

 Для этого нужны некие общие соглашения, хотя, de facto они есть и, как правило, соблюдаются. Зачастую значения переменных-флагов в конфигах откомментированы, и было бы достаточно их показывать в гуевом окошке info

Но это уже, как говорят нажравшиеся клинского, совсем другая тема.

Можно ee начать  :Smile: 

С заголовка Как улучшить гуи

----------

## _Sir_

 краткий итог: 

на текущий момент просмотров 572, проголосовавших 28 (!)

поместили свои замечания в основном те, кто гуй вообще для данного дела не использует,

 :Smile: 

Возможно, я не очень внятно сформулировал вопрос, 

возможно в нашем менталитете по прежнему бытует страх выразить

собственное мнение, но анализа популярности графической оболочки для

работы с системой портежей не получилось, выборка нерепрезентативна  :Smile: 

Всем спасибо за участие, хотя можно и продолжать  :Smile: 

----------

## ami

Только Kuroo являет собой что-то вразумительное. Хотя опять же - небольшая невнятность работы, невозможность снять для программы флаг из package.keywords, установка по дефолту в слоты, не очень удобная работа с удалением, и слабая визуальность - приходится постоянно перерубаться на лог - делают оценку данной программе 3 или 3+. Остальные пока по юзабельности вообще никакие.

А с учетом того, что Kuroo бывает прикалывается с make.conf... то пока лучше юзать консоль и только ее. Остальные программы вообще пока чистый тестинг и для работы не годятся.

Kuroo использую для просмотра - где и чего. Все таки деревцо его как-то визуальнее  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *ami wrote:*   

> Хотя опять же - небольшая невнятность работы, невозможность снять для программы флаг из package.keywords, установка по дефолту в слоты, не очень удобная работа с удалением, и слабая визуальность - приходится постоянно перерубаться на лог - делают оценку данной программе 3 или 3+.

 Из тех проблем, что ты описал в porthole все это достаточно удобно сделано. У меня по умолчанию стоят ключи для emerge -v и -p, так как софт я в нем не собираю, хотя пару раз пробовал.

Маску снимать тоже удобно, слоты выбираются из выпадающего списка, правда, по умолчанию идет не самый новый, а самый старый  :Smile: , зависимости от пакетов показывает.

PS А Russia, Samara в профиле все же пропиши  :Smile: 

----------

## lefsha

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Возможно, я не очень внятно сформулировал вопрос, 
> 
> возможно в нашем менталитете по прежнему бытует страх выразить
> ...

 

Отвечает тот кто хочет. Связи со страхом выразить свое мнение

не вижу, хотя из некоторых товарищей которые просто моляться

на командную строку есть и такие, которые любые другие варианты

использования компьютера отметают как глупые или ненужные.

Особенно часто в контексте файл менеджера бывают такие высказывания.

Но это происходит в основном чтобы молодежь могла

загнуть пальцы и показать свою крутость...

Нарываться на таких маньяков linux конечно же не хочется.

Что касается GUI, получается что оно должно работать

везде и всюду. Иначе я не вижу смысла GUI для portage,

если оно будет работать только тогда когда я дойду

до инсталяции KDE...

Иначе, если оно и может быть графическим, то только

полностью автономно и по сути не требовать

никаких библиотек. Их то я должен как-то ставить...

В самом идеально варианте это должен быть

исполняемый файл не требующий ровным счетом ничего для

запуска на машине. Разве что какую-то базовую систему.

Как исходные portage утилиты.

Ну или запускаться с live-cd.

Но тогда он должен быть обязяан иметь возможность устанавливать

программы на соседнюю систему, что в принципе могло бы расширить

круг пользования такой программой.

Как например инсталляция програм на разные машины в сети с

разной конфигурацией системы.

----------

## serg_sk

Кстати есть еще утилитка под названием KGentooConf, она не совсем для работы с portage, но тоже гадость редкая.

Читать тут: http://wiseelf.blogspot.com/2005/07/kgentooconf.html

----------

## _Sir_

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Отвечает тот кто хочет. Связи со страхом выразить свое мнение
> 
> не вижу.

 Отвечает-то кто хочет, но ткнуть мышой в форму для голосования-то могли бы и те, кто просто заглянул внутрь...

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> Иначе, если оно и может быть графическим, то только
> 
> полностью автономно и по сути не требовать
> 
> никаких библиотек. Их то я должен как-то ставить...
> ...

 У фришников была/есть легковесная оконная библиотека для текстового режима. Забыл название, а гуглить уже некогда.

Мысль-то здравая, но главное чтобы  "костюмчик сидел" или еще точнее "It suits me" а

иначе смысл какой? Тупо заменить ключи радиокнопками  :Smile:  и галочками?

За что не любят гуй-кофигурялки -- это тупизм интерфейса. С непосредственным редактированием конфигов-то все понятно. А вот как эту нехитрую операцию на гуй положить -- нетривиальная задача. А делают чаще "слабаки", вот и плодятся уродцы... Кстати, в Mac OS X довольно серьезный конфигуратор системы, но и там приходилось делать 

```
ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Samara/ /etc/localtime
```

Не находила конфигурялка нашего пояса, хотя он там был и после такой операции исправно показывался в графике. А вот выбрать его из списка нельзя было ни до, ни после установки сим-линка  :Smile: 

----------

## ami

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *ami wrote:*   Хотя опять же - небольшая невнятность работы, невозможность снять для программы флаг из package.keywords, установка по дефолту в слоты, не очень удобная работа с удалением, и слабая визуальность - приходится постоянно перерубаться на лог - делают оценку данной программе 3 или 3+. Из тех проблем, что ты описал в porthole все это достаточно удобно сделано. У меня по умолчанию стоят ключи для emerge -v и -p, так как софт я в нем не собираю, хотя пару раз пробовал.
> 
> Маску снимать тоже удобно, слоты выбираются из выпадающего списка, правда, по умолчанию идет не самый новый, а самый старый , зависимости от пакетов показывает.
> 
> PS А Russia, Samara в профиле все же пропиши 

 

Какая Россия, Самара? Я вообще нетам живу  :Smile: 

Porthole интересный вариант. Но у меня он умудрялся наглухо виснуть. Надо попробовать еще раз.

Проблема с ним - контекстное меню бы ему не помешало. и кроме всего прочего - емержит он с ACCEPT_KEYWORDS а я бы хотел возможность выбора - не емержить их так, чтобы при следующем апдейте не получить UD, а с занесением в package.keywords. По моему кроме как Kuroo (Guitoo) ни один пакет не использует это дело.

----------

## GreenDragon

вроде на пионЭра не похож хотя бы по возрасту, и пальцы не гну из принципа  :Smile: 

пользуюсь emerge, etcat - наверное по привычке

----------

## _Sir_

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> вроде на пионЭра не похож хотя бы по возрасту, и пальцы не гну из принципа 
> 
> пользуюсь emerge, etcat - наверное по привычке

 Для тех, кому лень читать весь тред -- речь изначально не шла о GUI vs CLI, так как результат предсказуем. Речь шла о том, чтобы попытаться выяснить, есть ли что из Гуев, что можно было бы _с удобством_ пользовать. Понятно, что для сопровождения серверов, к примеру, и вовсе с вариантами туго. Но рабочих станций и домашних машинок тоже полно.

etcat, кстати, серьезно depricated да еще и broken in portage 2.0.51.22-r1 так же как и для 2.0.51.19

я его только с ключом -v использую. Хотя раньше у меня он USE показывал исправно.

сейчас же вот что:

```
etcat -u portage

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend   : (U) Col 1 - Current USE flags        ]

[          : (I) Col 2 - Installed With USE flags ]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/etcat", line 677, in ?

    main()

  File "/usr/bin/etcat", line 673, in main

    function(query, matches)

  File "/usr/bin/etcat", line 364, in uses

    used = p.get_use_vars().split()

AttributeError: Package instance has no attribute 'get_use_vars'
```

----------

